# Dolby Digital Sound



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Just had to do a re-start (from the menu) to get the Dolby Digital Sound to work - for some reason it had stopped working and the normal setting for Audio made no difference to it.

Anyone else had this problem tonight or at all?


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

brightonjohn said:


> Just had to do a re-start (from the menu) to get the Dolby Digital Sound to work - for some reason it had stopped working and the normal setting for Audio made no difference to it.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem tonight or at all?


Not tonight no but I have had to reboot about 3 times so far specifically because of this problem.


----------



## stixe (Nov 13, 2002)

It happend to me a couple of weeks ago accused the kids of fiddling with the amp before reboot. I have had to reboot mine 3 times in the month and half I've had it keep getting message saying channel line up not found but if I delete it it goes away for a few days.

I am loathed to do anything about it as otherwise the box is proving excellent not one missed recording the suggestions are getting better.


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

I'm getting popping noises from mine, I've had to turn on Dolby to PCM in the settings as it's really annoying every time I'm on an HD channel and press guide or change channel I get a loud squeal or speaker pop. I've had it less than 24 hours but this is apparently a known bug according to customer services. I've rebooted a couple of times but to no avail.

This happens over HDMI as well through the telly.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Johnny_boy said:


> I'm getting popping noises from mine, I've had to turn on Dolby to PCM in the settings as it's really annoying every time I'm on an HD channel and press guide or change channel I get a loud squeal or speaker pop. I've had it less than 24 hours but this is apparently a known bug according to customer services. I've rebooted a couple of times but to no avail.
> 
> This happens over HDMI as well through the telly.


I've never had such a problem via optical in DD mode.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it's caused by the audio switching from DD to PCM when you change to an SD channel. Some Sky viewers reported a similar problem during the last NFL season when the broadcast on Sky Sports HD went to commmercial and switched from DD to PCM. It only affected some TVs and receivers though.


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

Well this is bizarre! I reconnected the sky+ hd back up and had a fiddle with the telly settings and turned off Simplink on my LG telly (i saw a link elsewhere about this caising issues with no signal on video) and now I'm getting perfect Dolby and no popping. I'd switched inputs on the amp to get the Sky working but nothing else and this was only happening on the TiVo on Dolby mode but over HDMI as well so it was originating in the TiVo rather than the amp. Not sure exactly what I did but it's now working. I'll keep the engineer appointment on Monday and see how it goes between now and then.

Simplink on or off is making no difference. Wondering if some kind of audio loop was stopping the Dolby circuit kicking in....


----------

